# Want to work / live in America...



## lecky88 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey everyone, 
I've been trying to find info on what's needed to be able to live and work in America but its been a little difficult to find anything that isnt confusing. I'm a qualified Electrician in QLD with 6 years experience in the mining industry. What kind of Visa would I be eligible for? Are there any expat electricians working in America that would be able to tell me whats needed to become qualified over there?? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

lecky88 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I've been trying to find info on what's needed to be able to live and work in America but its been a little difficult to find anything that isnt confusing. I'm a qualified Electrician in QLD with 6 years experience in the mining industry. What kind of Visa would I be eligible for? Are there any expat electricians working in America that would be able to tell me whats needed to become qualified over there??
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Any expat electricians working in the US have most likely not immigrated on the basis of their work skills.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Best and only way would be to buy your way in through an investor visa.


----------



## Hettij (Jan 21, 2012)

Weebie said:


> Best and only way would be to buy your way in through an investor visa.


What exactly does this involve? How much? What is the process? and how long does it take?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hettij said:


> What exactly does this involve? How much? What is the process? and how long does it take?


Immigrant Visas | Embassy of the United States London, UK



> Who is eligible?
> 
> Investors may qualify for employment creation immigrant visas if they seek to enter the United States for the purpose of establishing a new commercial enterprise. The investment must provide at least 10 full-time positions for U.S. citizens, legal permanent residents of the United States, or other immigrants with employment authorization. *The minimum capital required in most cases is one million dollars*; the requirement is less in certain poverty areas.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

With your qualifications and experience, you can also look into Canada. In the Alberta Oilsands, they needs a lot of people. And as a qualified electrician you probably qualify for a permanent resident card (that's the Canadian Green Card). But if you are dreaming of Florida or California, Alberta is a different kind of climatological experience. ;-)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Did anyone bother to look at the date of OP's post:>)


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

twostep said:


> Did anyone bother to look at the date of OP's post:>)


No. 
(I had an excuse: I was following two others. ;-) )


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EVHB said:


> No.
> (I had an excuse: I was following two others. ;-) )


and I was answering hettij


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

OT - My darling lemmings:>)

Hettij may want to do some research here, at uscis.gov and travel.state.gov 500k invested at risk are the ticket for investors aiming for a green card.


----------



## georgeanthone (May 11, 2012)

Hi folks,
Presently I am in India and looking for job in usa. I got my passport and visa but Its very difficult to find job USA. As I am software engineer with 5 years of experience. Please help me in finding job.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

georgeanthone said:


> Hi folks,
> Presently I am in India and looking for job in usa. I got my passport and visa but Its very difficult to find job USA. As I am software engineer with 5 years of experience. Please help me in finding job.


What sort of visa do you have for the US that allows you to accept employment? Normally it's the employer who sponsors your visa application.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Michael McCabe (May 12, 2012)

Hi guys and girls,

This is my first post, so I apologise if its not in the correct place.
I'm currently A qualified electrician having finished a 4 year apprenticeship and have a further 2 years experience. I've looked at visa's and it appears a lot trickier than I thought it would be to acquire one. I'm hoping to live and work in California ideally I'd like to work as an electrician but any other job would be great, I'd love it to be on a permanent basis but even a temporary visa so I could work for a year would be ideal with the hope of extending it. I suppose what I'm asking is it at all possible for me to get into the united states any feedback would be grately appreciated. Also I have over £20,000 so I'd be able to support myself financially for some time if needing to study was an option again thank you for any feedback that will point me in the right direction.

Thank you,
Michael


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Michael - what draws you to the US in particular California?


----------



## Michael McCabe (May 12, 2012)

I just want a new life basically and the US, is where I'm hoping to start one under any means possible really. So it doesn't necessarily have to be California, although I'd like to pursue a career there. I was just wondering if there is any possible way of me achieving that goal as I feel there is nothing here for me in the UK


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Michael McCabe said:


> I just want a new life basically and the US, is where I'm hoping to start one under any means possible really. So it doesn't necessarily have to be California, although I'd like to pursue a career there. I was just wondering if there is any possible way of me achieving that goal as I feel there is nothing here for me in the UK


Read up on US immigration. uscis.gov and travel.state.gov are official sites and very user friendly.
It is very easy to say you want a new life but turning that statement into reality in the US is hard. What do you know about life in the US? What do you think will be better for you?
With your education/work experience the employer route be it US employer or company transfer is out. If you were born in the UK you cannot participate in the diversity lottery. Investment takes funds, knowledge and a backup plan. Education in the US does not mean you will get a visa once you graduate.


----------

